# Saturday Smoke will be Gator



## butch321 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi I been sitting back here getting all dipping wet with the drool running down looking at all of ya'll smoke. Thougth I would let y'll see what I got 
going on Saturday a little gator tail, and some gator rib.
Will have more pictures I hope on saturday.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the little fried gator tail bites... rolled in some bread crumbs and old bay....  good eatin'... look forward to seein it smoked!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 29, 2008)

Interested to see how it comes out. Can't get much gator in Indiana. Be sure to take some Qview through the whole day.


----------



## seboke (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh Yeah!  You gotta keep a good running post of this one!  Especially for all us FL boys!  Can't wait to see the finale!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 30, 2008)

Well that is definately dif were I'm from. Looking forward to seeing the end results.
Andy.


----------



## bassman (Apr 30, 2008)

We do't get too many gators up here in the Rocky Mountains.  Sure will be interesting to see this one smoked.  Maybe I can trade you some elk steaks for a piece of tail (gator) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## pitrow (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks to the internet, it's only a click away

http://www.exoticmeats.com/catdescmain.aspx?f=2

Along with some other interesting looking meats. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've been itchin' to try the kangaroo...


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 30, 2008)

us minnesota boys will be interested in this one.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 30, 2008)

hey butch.........did you skin that gator?

and are you going to tan that hide..........hehehehe

can't wait for q-view


----------



## desertlites (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Butch, you have had slow cooked gater before?I know it's pretty good fried but have not heard good things about low &slow,never had it slow cooked so I'm not sure-will keep up on this 1.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking forward to your tale 'o the tail!

We don't get many Gators around here ...


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just wondering if while you're smoking the gator will you be sing the "see you later, Wally Gator" song. ( just for us oldies.... lol)


----------



## bassman (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link, PitRow! I've got plenty of elk and deer, but you're right; no alligator or kangaroo. I can't imagine the kangaroo being that good, or the Aussies would be marketing them 


.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 30, 2008)

If it turns out good for you, let me know how you did it.  I smoked some a couple of years ago and.......well............let's just say I onlly fry it these days.  LOL


----------



## crockadale (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with Fatback, I can't see where low and slow is going to work with Gator. It's kind of a fast and hot kind of meat. But lets wait and see.


----------



## butch321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Crockadale I like to wrap my gator in bacon smoke for 1hr then beer bater them up and deep fried, on the ribs will do a 11/2hr smoke then wrap in tin cook for 2hrs out and on to the grill to finished. I have had good review on this way of cooking. But I'm always open to any good advise
thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 30, 2008)

I like that smoke then fry idea..........just might have to give that one a try.   

Thanks


----------



## crockadale (Apr 30, 2008)

That puts a new light on the subject. 

If you were to smoke that puppy for any period of time I would suspect it would be kind of rubbery.


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 30, 2008)

"Interested to see how it comes out. Can't get much gator in Indiana. Be sure to take some *Qview* through the whole day."


Ditto, although will be interesting!!! Always thought it had to be cooked at higher temps??


----------



## jasandalb (Apr 30, 2008)

*Well....here's one Buckeye ready to see some gator get smoked!!!!*

For anyone else interested in getting local meats (those of you in the north, looking for gator meat)....my suggestion is to not try some of the big online "chains".....look for butcher shops in the areas (like tampa, gainesville, miami, etc..) that carry the meats.  often times, they'll be able to pack and ship it to you...cheaper than the online "chains"...and its probably a little better quality.

Gator Hunting season runs June 3-Nov 1 and you can only tag two gators per permit.  Although its a long season, you can only tag two gators and the state dictates where you are allowed to hunt.


----------



## flash (Apr 30, 2008)

Go Gators !!!


----------



## jdfire40 (Apr 30, 2008)

Never had smoked gator either...I know it's dang good fried though!


----------



## navionjim (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to watch your thread too, plenty of gator in this part of the country but like someone else mentioned low and slow equals rubber. Even over frying lizard meat can make it rubbery. Cooked just right its the best though and I for one don't think it "tastes like chicken". I'm also giving you points just for trying this, be sure and post with some Qview!
NavionJim


----------



## jasandalb (May 1, 2008)

Yeah...yuck it up but this year is different.......heck you guys still getting over the sting of losing to michigan?!?!?!?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS...TEBOW still sux!


----------



## flash (May 1, 2008)

Yep, atleast Michigan has a team. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You gotten over the sting of losing 3 National Championships to SEC teams? 



Alas, we shouldn't derail this thread. We'll have plenty of time for football coming up.


----------



## butch321 (May 2, 2008)

Hi just a update on Saturday smoke.

1/4 cups Salt
3/4 cups Sugar
Lemon juice to taste
1/4 Tbs Black pepper
1/2 Tbs Garlic Powder
1/2 Tbs onion Powder
1 Tbs Tarragon Leaves
1/2 Ts Seasoned Pepper
1/2 Ts Lemon Pepper
1/2 ts Cayen Pepper
1 Tbs Poultry Seasoning

Brine



Shrimp Wrap



Dry Rub



Gator will be ready to take out of brine around 9:00Pm. will wash
and let Dry for a couple of hrs then dry rub and wrap. Will start my 
smoking around 7:00am hope it will all come together by 12


----------



## kookie (May 3, 2008)

That looks like a very interesting thing to smoke.............


----------



## butch321 (May 3, 2008)

Started at 7:00am by 8:00 had it all in the smoker:

IMG]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff220/Butch321/PlacesCindy005.jpg[/IMG]




Gator and Bacon Wrap Oysters


----------



## butch321 (May 3, 2008)

Had too many pictures so here some more:









Wife said to tell yall that as far as the gator goes it was great.


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

you friggin win.   what a way to finish this thread.  Nice smoke my friend


----------



## waysideranch (May 3, 2008)

Wow Butch,

Nothing Like Fresh Gator.  Did He Get In The Pool And Made Ya Mad Or Did You Go Get'm In Swamp. Cool Smoke.  Nice To See Something Different.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 3, 2008)

Great job. Looks good, how did it taste?


----------



## butch321 (May 3, 2008)

The taste was great on all of the smoke. The gator was smoke until cust form, then cool cut and breaded with cornmeal and deepfried, it was great just the right amount of smoke taste and boy was is it juicie, while smoking had it under the bacon wrap shrimp and oyster.


----------



## butch321 (May 3, 2008)

no WaysideRanch lucky there a gator farm just around the bend, and the old boy just like
my smoke gator jerk, and pulled pork.


----------



## flyin'illini (May 4, 2008)

Nice wrap up to the roll call Butch.


----------

